# The “Where are they now” thread,



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

hmmmm...let's see....names of people I'd like to see again

Larry Patterson

Brad Mordue

Ron and Karen Lundy

Dave McDougall

Ron Babis and Dodie Beachum

Tarin Robins


Just to name a few...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

As far as I know...

Linda K still runs the Maples Animal Hospital in Burlington.

Klaus is retired, but still involved in archery a bit, at least at the local level. He recently had a listing in the OAA directory under "K&K Archery" but it's not there this year.

Tom Mack passed away a long time ago.



By the way, it might be helpful to include the province...some of these people were national archery figures, but some were pretty much local.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Great thread, Chuck... 


Some people I'd like to hear from again, from the old days of the Ontario target bunch...

Lisa Bertoncini and Dave Buscombe. They split up years ago. I saw Dave one time maybe 3 years ago. I heard Lisa is still in Toronto.

Claire Davey.

Julia Ford (Google has her as a Reverend in a church in Scarborough).

Vic and Rita Kinsella. I ran into their son a few days ago by coincidence. Vic and Rita are still living in Belmont, ON.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

More old names..we have some local peeps in London, Vic and Carl DeWilde

I think Carl is still doing the carpentry business, although I haven't seen his truck around for a while. Not sure what Vic is doing.

How bout "Minski" Gary Tyminski? Former VP of the OAA. He's retired now and in London. I think he's into motorcylces now. He stopped by the shop maybe a year ago.

and who can forget "Pookie"...Jon Gordon :mg: :wink:


----------



## Dukker (Mar 18, 2007)

Dave has retired from Dofasco and moved to PEI to live the quiet life. I'll let him know someone is thinking about him. I'm his brother, and Ron and Karen Lundy and Tarin Robins are still in the Port Colburne area. Ron shoots indoors at Mackie's Mountain Archery on occasion. Karen hasn't shot in a couple of years.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

How about this...25-30 years ago i shot in at the Public outdoor range in toronto behind the Science Centre off of DonMills...i shot there every day during the summer for about 5 years.......Any body from that era remember?
My name is Andy Shepherd...I worked at The Outdoors Stores on danforth for a long time and then worked at Collegitate Sports for a long time too.
I looked after the hunting and fishing dept for both stores

Andy

man, im i dating myself or what...LOL

:darkbeer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I spent many, many days there as well in the 70s and 80s. Hated the long walk back up the hill.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I shot a 3D round with Ron Babis maybe 11 or 12 years ago. He could shoot lights out and was one heck of a nice guy to boot! 

I also shot a round with a senior named Carl Derner??? or Gerner maybe? Good shot and always had a corny joke or 10 on hand. This was maybe 7-9 years ago.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Carl Dorner


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Andy, 

We've probably crossed paths ... like Stash mentioned I was also shooting a lot at the OSC range in the 70's. Frank Unbehaun and I would ride the TTC over from the deep wilds of Scarborough to the OSC on a regular basis, still think there are a few of my 1814's behind that 50m butt. The TTC was always an adventure when carrying archery cases. We got tired of explaining and getting kicked off buses and subways that we just told everyone we had guitars and were in a band. 

One other thing, you mentioned the Outdoor Stores, did you know Frank? he worked at the Yonge st store say 77-80 time frame then left to be a plumber...anyway if the years are right you might now him.
Oh and btw the OSC range is still there, butts are in tough shape in the spring until they are rebuilt by Toronto parks..


Cheers
Chuck


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Chuck...i helped close the Younge street store...was there to the last days
I worked and hunted with Glen Gibbs for years..that name might sound familier
But for some Frank doesnt sound familier....I wish i could remember half the guys that i shot with there.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> ....I wish i could remember half the guys that i shot with there.
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


At your age Andy, It's no surprise. You have enough trouble remembering your own name


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Update*

I learned some sad news yesterday, Frank Unbehaun passed away in April 2005, from complications due to diabetes, he was 46. 

Pm me if you want a family contact number or more information.


----------



## penrosefred (Nov 30, 2008)

What about Ron Laforge (Ithink that is rite) Moved from Mi. to ontero and bought a bear camp, I am not sure where in Ontero probably around 25 yrs.ago. I sure would like to get back to him.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*John Tinker (BC)*

Anybody know what happened to him? Murster, you used to travel with him some, any word?


----------



## penrosefred (Nov 30, 2008)

What about Jack Heintz, Massey, On. I used to go up there and hunt with him. And he would come down to Mi. and hunt with me.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

My apologies for dredging up and old thread, but I found this on a search when I had some time and was feeling nostalgic.



Stash said:


> Klaus is retired, but still involved in archery a bit, at least at the local level. He recently had a listing in the OAA directory under "K&K Archery" but it's not there this year.
> 
> Tom Mack passed away a long time ago.


I used to deal with Trans Canada Archery back in the 1970's.

I bought my Yamaha YG68 there, back then. 

It was a great place to visit and deal with and I learned a lot from Klaus.

I remember the shop quite fondly with the heady aroma from their process of dipping and cresting arrows (probably would violate numerous health and safety reg.'s today, but hey, it was the 70's :wink: )

Still have the YG68, too.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

I really like this thread. Heck, I'll even add a couple of names of guys I used to shoot with in the early 2000's before moving from PEI to the Ottawa area.

David Hiscock (we used to shoot 3D in Joggins, NS and at David's house). 
Don Cooke (we used to shoot outdoor spots 2-3 times a week at Don's house just east of Charlottetown).

My buddy James (we're in contact) and I had a lot of great shoots with these fellows and I'd love to make contact with them again.


----------



## Carleana De Wilde (Mar 3, 2021)

cc46 said:


> It’s freezing cold here today and so me and my keyboard are wondering ...,
> Have you ever thought where is that archery buddy I knew back in? Do they live near by? Do they still shoot? Can I get them to shoot again? Well, with the power of the internet and the community here how about a shout to them! maybe you’ll find them, maybe someone here knows them or where they are, in the least we can share what we know.
> Lets post a name and a brief statement about them and see if they are here? And if we know something about them then post it. I’ll start. Here are few I’ve lost touch with, you guys post up too, here goes.
> 
> ...





cc46 said:


> It’s freezing cold here today and so me and my keyboard are wondering ...,
> Have you ever thought where is that archery buddy I knew back in? Do they live near by? Do they still shoot? Can I get them to shoot again? Well, with the power of the internet and the community here how about a shout to them! maybe you’ll find them, maybe someone here knows them or where they are, in the least we can share what we know.
> Lets post a name and a brief statement about them and see if they are here? And if we know something about them then post it. I’ll start. Here are few I’ve lost touch with, you guys post up too, here goes.
> 
> ...


******

Your post mentioned my father's name, Carl De Wilde, but you've not written anything about him. I was just curious as to why?


----------



## Carleana De Wilde (Mar 3, 2021)

I came across this and notice my father's name. Your post mentioned my father's name, Carl De Wilde, but you've not written anything about him. I was just curious as to why?


----------



## Jo Anne De Wilde (3 mo ago)

ZarkSniper said:


> More old names..we have some local peeps in London, Vic and Carl DeWilde
> 
> I think Carl is still doing the carpentry business, although I haven't seen his truck around for a while. Not sure what Vic is doing.
> 
> ...


Carl spent a lot of time and money in the interest of archery and hunting....he is now shooting archery and hunting in Heaven...that is my story and I am sticking to it. Thanks for all the special memories .....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bringing this thread up again got me thinking about the old days. I took a look at the results from the 1975 Canadian Nationals at Caledon, which was my first Nationals. Going through the list of names, 170 of them, and of all those people, many whom I considered as friends and a lot more as acquaintances, I realized that there was only one (Al Wills) that I’ve actually been in contact with this year. And there are only a small handful that I know are still around.

I knew Carl. Not all that well - we never shot together since we shot in different equipment divisions, but I remember him as being a great guy with a good sense of humour. We were both on a Canadian team that competed in Mexico City for the 1979 Field Championships of the Americas. That’s Carl right in the middle, me on his right.








Joan McDonald (front, right) passed away last December. It was mentioned in this thread that Vic Kinsella (Carl’s left) died some time ago, but I have no idea what happened to all the others from this team.

L to R: Roger Lemay, Rick Mallett, me, Carl, Vic, Ray Vandale, Wayne Pullen, and in front, Lucille Lemay, Jean Mainland and Joan.


----------



## Jo Anne De Wilde (3 mo ago)

Thank you so much for sharing your photo and memories. I look at that photo and think how proud he was...and a London Police officer who was in the Queen's Grenideer (spelling?) Guards💂‍♀️
sewed on his maple leaf patch. He worked very hard to get as many people as possible to compete outside their local clubs. As president of the IFAA competers went to Africa when it opened
up...our son Victor🏹 competed in Australia, Scotland, South Africa, and the North American Field Archery Championships. That three country championship was a wonderful way for friends to meet in USA, Mexico and Canada.....so many stories...and a wonderful way to meet friends and learn about people in other countries.🇸🇳🇺🇲🇨🇦


----------

